# Adopted Hopper feeder mice



## yuliana1688 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, I just took in feeder mouse a friend who was going to use them as snake food. I really couldnt help but take them from him. So I got the whole set up ,and after doing some online research, I think she is a female and in the hopper stage. The eyes are fully open and full covered with fur. The mouse is also active on the wheel I bought her. However,I just wanted and tips on how and what to feed her. I was hoping she was weaned since she seems very healthy and active by herself. Any advice would help. 
While handling her, she did bite me a couple of times. Do you think if is capable of being tamed at this age or is she too old? Thanks.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

You could supplement her diet with either KMR (kitten replacement milk) or some cheap dog cookies, like Milkbones. She is definitely not too old to be tamed! I've gotten flighty mice from petstores as adults, some take more work than others, but they are all capable of taming down.


----------

